# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Độc đáo nhà hàng toàn nhân viên là... sát nhân

## hantt.163

* Mỗi nhà hàng một kiểu với những thiết kế độc đáo từ cabin của siêu máy bay A380, đến nhà hàng mà khi đến dùng dịch vụ khách hàng sẽ phải đối mặt vớ những kẻ sát nhân.*

*Nhà hàng A380 In-Flight Kitchen - Đài Bắc, Đài Loan*



Đây là nhà hàng A380 In-Flight Kitchen ở Đài Bắc – Đài Loan, với nội thất được thiết kế giống như cabin của một chiếc máy bay A380, trong đó các nhân viên nhà hàng mặc trang phục tiếp viên hàng không và dùng xe đẩy để phục vụ thức ăn.

*Nhà hàng Fortezza Medicea - Volterra, Italy*



Nếu thực khách nào muốn đối mặt với những kẻ sát nhân, hãy đến với nhà hàng Fortezza Medicea ở Volterra, Italy. Đây là một nhà hàng nằm trong khuôn viên của một nhà tù tối mật ở Ý, các nhân viên phục vụ đều là tù nhân, gồm cả tội giết người đang thi hành án. Tuy nhiên thực khách không phải lo lắng có những việc không may xảy ra vì ở đây các dụng cụ như dao, muỗng, nĩa đều bằng nhựa, hơn nữa, toàn cảnh nhà hàng luôn được theo dõi chặt chẽ bởi Bộ tư pháp nước này. 

Điều đáng ngạc nhiên là nhà hàng luôn đông nghẹt khách, việc đặt bàn đến hai tháng mới được ăn tối ở đây là phổ biến.

*Nhà hàng toilet - Đài Bắc, Đài Loan*



Nhà hàng toilet đã không còn xa lạ đối với người dân Đài Loan. Khi đến một trong những nhà hàng Modern Toilet ở nước này, khách hàng sẽ có cảm giác như đang ngồi ăn trong nhà vệ sinh. Từ ghế ngồi là chiếc bồn cầu lớn cho đến các món ăn đều được phục vụ trong bồn cầu nhỏ và nước uống được đựng trong bô. Danh tiếng của nhà hàng nổi như cồn và chủ của nó đã phải mở thêm hàng chục chi nhánh nữa trên toàn quốc.

*Nhà hàng Clinic - Singapore
*


Tại Singapore, nhà hàng Clinic được xây dựng theo mô hình của một bệnh viện, tại đó, các phòng được thiết kế theo hình dạng viên thuốc và thực khách sẽ được ngồi trên các giường bệnh kim loại, hoặc xe lăn để dùng bữa.

*Nhà hàng Christon Café: Tokyo*



Tại Tokyo, Nhật Bản, Quán cà phê Christon được thiết kế và trang trí theo phong cách thiên chúa giáo với toàn bộ không gian bên trong và ngoài đều tràn ngập tranh và tượng chúa Jesus. Ở đây, thực khách sẽ được nghe thánh ca và thưởng thức món izakaya. Còn nếu muốn kêu nước uống, sẽ có menu chọn hình quan tài.Theo: VTC

----------


## lunas2

toàn những nhà hàng j zậy trời

----------


## littlegirl

nhà hàng toiloet ở đài loan nổi tiếng quá nhỉ

----------

